# coffee engineer job hunting.



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

hi everyone,

first of all not sure if this is the right category to put this in, but does anyone know of any jobs for a coffee engineer ? i have worked in new zealand for 5 years on various espresso machines, i am a qualified 17th edition electrician but got into the coffee industry whilst living over there and would like to carry this on since returning to the uk, i am based in the midlands so quite central to travel if needs be, thanks again if anyone knows anyone.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure of any jobs in particular but why not give Francino a Call.

Based in birmingham and they may have there own team of service engineers or point you in the direction of a third party who may be looking.

http://www.fracino.com/contact-us/key-contacts.html

Jason


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

cheers jason,

contacted them already, think they have their own engineers already, seems like i am in the wrong place of the country but there are coffee shops locally so hopefully something will turn up. I couldnt believe there was a coffee machine manufacturer in brum, very italian ;-)


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Quick google found this....

http://www.totaljobs.com/JobSeeking/Coffee-Service-Engineer_job54492743

Any good or is that to far?


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

yes, spotted that one recently, stoke not far but i think they want someone who lives in stoke, good thinking though thanks ;-)


----------

